# Training: Any comments for the Lynda.com training site for photo/vid/tools?



## cayenne (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi Folks,

I'm not sure which forum really to post this question....guessing this is as good as any.

I thought in my readings on the forums here, that I'd seen recommendations for the lynda.com training program.

I was looking through it, and they DO have a lot of content on Photography, Lighting...and for tools like FCPX, Aperture3, Adobe...etc.

Does anyone have experience with them....and could share their thoughts on the content, lessons and if it is worth the price of admission over there?

TIA,

cayenne


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 17, 2012)

As far as i'm concerned, I prefer creative live. You get lesson from top photographers in many different aspects of photography, and, if you watch it live, its free. You have to pay for reruns though.


----------



## cayenne (Oct 17, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> As far as i'm concerned, I prefer creative live. You get lesson from top photographers in many different aspects of photography, and, if you watch it live, its free. You have to pay for reruns though.



I'm not familiar with this....have a link?

Thanx,

C


----------



## cayenne (Oct 17, 2012)

OOps...I found it.

Wow..that looks like quite a resource!! I've signed up for some free courses....of course, will have to just see what I can as the "real job" schedule permits.....


But any others with regard to the lynda.com site...or other resources anyone knows of?

TIA,

C


----------



## Frost (Oct 17, 2012)

+1 for creativelive.com

Also, adoramatv on the Youtube...Mark Wallace is VERY good at teaching, he does all the Digital Photography 1-on-1 stuff. (he has his own channel on there too, snapfactory.)

And finally, strobist.com for all things lighting. Start with the 101 and keep going.

Cheers.


----------



## mvpstudios (Oct 17, 2012)

I love Lynda.com. I've only done a few of the photo/vid courses but they are really great. Their Adobe Creative Suite stuff is amazing. I love how they break the courses up into short videos, about 4 to 8 minutes each. It makes it way easier to watch because you can stop and come back. Their iPad and iPhone apps are great too. I'm very happy with them and I recommend them all the time.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 17, 2012)

If you like video training (I don't. I'm old fashioned and prefer a book) then Lynda.com is very good for web programs like Dreamweaver, Flash, InDesign, etc. Not sure about general photography training. (Oh, and Lynda.com books are also quite good.)


----------



## DB (Oct 18, 2012)

I've used both and I have to say that I learnt Premiere Pro, After Effects and PS using Lynda.com. What I particularly like is their exercise files so you can practice alongside the training videos - a dual monitor setup really facilitates this. I put the training video up on my second (25-inch) monitor, then have Photoshop running on my main (40-inch) screen and it is a great way to follow n' learn.

Their courses are very structured, ranging from 'Beginner', to 'Intermediate' and then on to 'Advanced', but their One-on-One series from Fundamentals, to Advanced to Mastery on Photoshop CS5 were simply amazing. I learnt how to turn portraits of my nephews and niece into Avatars (as in from the movie Avatar - blue face masks, liquify tool to increase their eyes and broaden their noses, along with masks for face paint etc.) which was fun.

I'd also recommend the _*Classroom In A Book*_ series for Adobe software as a decent alternative as you get a DVD-ROM with a lot of extra stuff like project files, bonus chapters and video tutorials.


----------



## dexstrose (Oct 18, 2012)

I watched the exposure and lens courses, thought they were informative. Kind of long winded if you understand the basics, but thats what fast forward is for. 

Like another poster said, Adorama TV and youtube. Thats what I usually use when I need something fast or just want to see what techniques they used. Most of the clips are short and straight to the point. 

I use Lynda.com more for adobe and web courses to update my knowledge. They are really good. Some teachers are kind of monotonous and get you sleepy fast.


----------



## TAW (Oct 18, 2012)

First time poster but followed forum for a long time. Thanks to everyone who contributes – you have certainly contributed to the joy I find in amateur photography. This joy has led to a significant decrease in my bank account and an increase in Canon’s earnings (but I have no buyer’s remorse!)

I have been using Lynda.com for about a year. It started off as a method of training for work but then I started taking photography (and photography related) classes and have been thrilled with the classes. I am approaching 50 and very comfortable with technology but I hated online classes and much preferred a traditional classroom environment. Lynda.com has changed that for me – I still miss the human interaction but the classes are so well done and it is so convenient it is a fair tradeoff. They also run well on an iPad so I can often pickup a few lessons if an appointment is late.... 

Specific to your questions, it was worth the price of admission for me. 

Good Luck!
tom


----------



## rwmson (Oct 18, 2012)

I liked the lynda.com Ben Long series on digital photography fundementals - good for beginners. I also learned what I know about Photoshop from watching lynda.com videos. Is it worth it - you have to be the judge of that, but I think it is because of the diverse menu of courses, the quality of the videos, and the (optional) ability to download course files to follow along with the videos. I don't mind paying for a quality product.


----------



## darrellrhodesmiller (Oct 18, 2012)

i've used all the sites mentioned above, there really is no perfect solution. Creative live is great and if you can catch the lessons while they are recording them they are free.. They tend to focus on model photography.. or at least thats what they have been focusing on recently.. which isnt my thing, but they really are good classes. 

AdoramaTV is very good too.. 

i've been on lynda.com for about 2 yrs.. their photoshop and lightroom training is 2nd to none.. in the last year or so they really have changed their focus from trainers teaching the classes to professionals in the industry that really use the software.. and use it in the way you would use it.. In the last year they've also added a photography catagory, all these classes are taught by photographers.. some very famous photographers.. some are very beginner type classes.. but they are getting more and more intermediate and advanced classes. for 20.00 a month you can get 1 yr of unlimited classes for the price of one creativelive class. 

D


----------



## ookkerpak (Oct 18, 2012)

Check out iceflow studios on youtube also:
http://www.youtube.com/show/iceflowstudiosdesigntraining
Lots of tutorials. Only photoshop, though.


----------



## cayenne (Oct 18, 2012)

darrellrhodesmiller said:


> i've used all the sites mentioned above, there really is no perfect solution. Creative live is great and if you can catch the lessons while they are recording them they are free.. They tend to focus on model photography.. or at least thats what they have been focusing on recently.. which isnt my thing, but they really are good classes.
> 
> AdoramaTV is very good too..
> 
> ...



Thank you all for the feedback.

I don't have/use the Adobe products....I'm looking to learn more of Apeture3 and FCPX...which they do seem to have lessons on there too.

I think the photography stuff I want to take...and one that excited me, was the apparently LARGE class (8hours or so) for the open source Blender tool....which I think would be quite fun to learn and see if I could incorporate that into my video stuff....maybe even stills somehow?

Thanks for the lynda.com info...and the other thinks to lessons/tutorials!!

The lighting thing I need too...will check out strobists!!

Any other suggestions greatly appreciate!!

C


----------

